

PeerLibrary – Highlight and annotate academic publications - sinak
https://peerlibrary.org/

======
hackuser
I'm seeing continuous reload of the site with cookies disabled. At least a
'cookies required' error page would help.

~~~
mitar
That's probably the bug in Meteor: "Fix bug in reload-safetybelt package that
resulted in reload loops in Chrome with cookies disabled."
[https://github.com/meteor/meteor/blob/devel/History.md](https://github.com/meteor/meteor/blob/devel/History.md)
PeerLibrary is not yet using version with the fix.

~~~
hackuser
I was using Firefox 24.0.2 ESR.

